# Huge interview with Peter Jackson and del Toro about the Hobbit & all new LOTR movie!



## sakeido (May 28, 2008)

Interesting points:
- Hobbit comes out Christmas 2011, 10th anniversary of the Fellowship's release
- The new movie comes out 2012 and is something Jackson and del Toro will write to bridge the gap between the Hobbit and the Trilogy 
- del Toro seems to be extremely excited about Smaug and how he will design and film that character. 
- Will use the same mix of effects as the trilogy did and will continue the same style more or less.
- No Blu Ray release for the Trilogy this year (fuck!) I see them holding it until 2010 or 2011 now to build interest for the Hobbit

Link to the weta site with the full interview...
Weta Holics: Updates and News about what's happening @ Weta - An Unexpected Party Chat transcript now available!


----------



## Mr. S (May 28, 2008)

This makes my inner geek very excited


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2008)

I'm looking forward to these. I own the special edition DVDs of all the movies, but I would re-buy all of them again if they were released on Blu Ray.


----------



## Kotex (May 29, 2008)

I'm excited for the Hobbit movie. I've always liked the Hobbit more than the Trilogy. I'm up in the air about the in between movie though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2008)

One word -

SMAUG

I can't wait for that!  It's the thing I look forward to most. But wow... 2 and half years to wait? Sigh.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 29, 2008)

Whoa, Jackson and Del Toro are going to write something to bridge the gap between The Hobbit and Fellowship? That's some bullshit right there. Either compile something from the notes Tolkien left, and get his son to release it like he did the other books that came out after his death, or leave it alone. If it's something written specifically for the screen it's not going to be the same and it's just going to be a cheesy bullshit Hollywood money grab.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Chris (May 29, 2008)

Also interesting considering Jackson said no to the Hobbit originally:

Jackson Says No To Doing "The Hobbit" (November 20th 2006)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 29, 2008)

Chris said:


>



Whoa, it's like me, in Cartoon form, but with different hair, and I look way better than that. And I dress differently.


----------



## DDDorian (May 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Whoa, Jackson and Del Toro are going to write something to bridge the gap between The Hobbit and Fellowship? That's some bullshit right there. Either compile something from the notes Tolkien left, and get his son to release it like he did the other books that came out after his death, or leave it alone. If it's something written specifically for the screen it's not going to be the same and it's just going to be a cheesy bullshit Hollywood money grab.



I don't think they're actually writing an entirely new script, just elaborating on "behind-the-scenes" stuff from the book and adding stuff from other Tolkein works that occured at the same point in the timeline but weren't a part of The Hobbit (Aragorn stuff, I imagine). Originally the studio or whoever wanted The Hobbit to be spread over two films with sufficient "padding", which Jackson/Del Toro didn't want to do as they felt The Hobbit shouldn't be broken up, so now there's gonna be a self-contained Hobbit movie as well as this second piecemal thing. I don't know which idea is worse, to be honest.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2008)

that guy said Decepticon, then some shit, implying Decepticons are shit, and thus his opinions and existence are invalid.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2008)

Agreed. Decepticons make any movie better.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 29, 2008)

Except childhood classics like The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2008)

remember the Decepticons were around before middle earth even existed


----------



## sakeido (May 29, 2008)

Chris said:


>



That's what tipped me off to the whole thing


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2008)

Decepticons

"The Hobbit, Part 2: Revenge of Smaugicon... More Than Meets the Eye!"


----------



## noodles (May 29, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I don't think they're actually writing an entirely new script, just elaborating on "behind-the-scenes" stuff from the book and adding stuff from other Tolkein works that occured at the same point in the timeline but weren't a part of The Hobbit (Aragorn stuff, I imagine). Originally the studio or whoever wanted The Hobbit to be spread over two films with sufficient "padding", which Jackson/Del Toro didn't want to do as they felt The Hobbit shouldn't be broken up, so now there's gonna be a self-contained Hobbit movie as well as this second piecemal thing. I don't know which idea is worse, to be honest.



The two movie Hobbit idea is far worse. With the way they are doing it, you can simply ignore the second movie, as if it were three extra Star Wars movies or something.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 29, 2008)

They need the Kevin Smith ending.


----------



## Pauly (May 29, 2008)

Cool, looking forward to both, and I'm a big Tolkien fan. Still want selected Silmarillion parts as movies though! Any battle that sinks a whole continent = ftw.


----------



## sakeido (May 29, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Cool, looking forward to both, and I'm a big Tolkien fan. Still want selected Silmarillion parts as movies though! Any battle that sinks a whole continent = ftw.



A battle that sinks a continent? That's the most metal thing I've ever heard
I read the Silmarillion but don't remember that.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


> A battle that sinks a continent? That's the most metal thing I've ever heard



 


I can't wait for this movie, it's going to be the tits


----------



## Kotex (May 29, 2008)

Goddamn it! I knew I should have read the Silmarillion! I started too but never finished it.


----------



## petereanima (May 30, 2008)

Kotex said:


> Goddamn it! I knew I should have read the Silmarillion! I started too but never finished it.



don't blame yourself - i had to start SEVEN times with the book before i read it to the end. 

and yes - some parts of the silmarillion would be the most metal movie ever. 

i could also imagine very good a movie bout turin turambar, this could be epic.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2008)

Yeah. The Silmarillion is dry as fuck. Really, IMO, even though I've read it twice, I don't think it's anywhere near as good as TLoTR. It's more like a history book, or the Bible.  "Luthien begat Lorien who begat Lothlorien who begat Smeagolicon."


----------



## petereanima (May 30, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> or the Bible.  "Luthien begat Lorien who begat Lothlorien who begat Smeagolicon."



haha, thats EXACTLY how i described it to my girlfriend when she asked me about it...

"you know the episode of the simpsons when homer thinks he's dying and buys the bible on audio book? - 'Adam begat Kine, and Kine begat blablabla and blablabla begat...' - thats how a big part of the silmarillion is to read".


----------



## Mr. S (May 30, 2008)

petereanima said:


> don't blame yourself - i had to start SEVEN times with the book before i read it to the end.
> 
> and yes - some parts of the silmarillion would be the most metal movie ever.
> 
> i could also imagine very good a movie bout turin turambar, this could be epic.



 its such a full on read, i still haven't managed to get through it, i should really try again soon


----------



## petereanima (May 30, 2008)

i just started last week for another try.


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

And now it's time for another Good idea, Bad idea.

Good Idea-
Making a movie out of 'The Hobbit'

Bad Idea-
Making a movie about what happens after 'The Hobbit' but before The Fellowship because _it was never written._

Please Mr. Jackson, don't become the next George Lucas.



That said i'm excited about 'The Hobbit'!


----------



## Mr. S (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Bad Idea-
> Making a movie about what happens after 'The Hobbit' but before The Fellowship because _it was never written._



it sort of is written about though in The Silmarillion


----------



## Naren (May 30, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> it sort of is written about though in The Silmarillion



If he is basing the entire movie off of stuff written in The Silmarillion, Other Tales 1 and 2, and other info, then I can forgive him, but if he is making up the whole thing by himself, then it's a really bad idea - despite how well the LotR movies were made.

The Hobbit thing is a really good.

Depending on how they make this inbetween movie, I could support or absolutely hate it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 30, 2008)

It wouldn't be bad if he made it out of notes Tolkien left, since he left a shit ton behind, and his son made a book or 2 out of compiling them.


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt because he has done such an absolutely fantastic job otherwise. Plus he has Guillermo del Toro there to help him out, and that guy is a total visionary.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt because he has done such an absolutely fantastic job otherwise. Plus he has Guillermo del Toro there to help him out, and that guy is a total visionary.



And even if the story sucks, WETA will be on hand to make it look pretty


----------

